# Torn between wife and daughter complicated



## roadtonowhere (Jan 14, 2015)

I was divorced got married again, I have a daughter from my previous marriage.

My wife is from Russia and I live in the US. My wife is a very jealous lady and she does not want anything to do with my daughter, where she comes from it is pretty much common among the culture there, that if a man leaves the wife , he also leave the kids, that is what I heard. 

After getting married second time, I am scared of another divorce, my wife once told me, if I go back to my family(daughter) she would divorce me, I think she meant if I see my daughter.

Ours is a long distance relationship and it is taking a toll on us, we are on facebook more than 16 hours per day, and her visa process will take time. I had a good job in a fortune 500 company, due to pressure from my wife to be with her I left the job and went to Russia for 3 months, after I came back, she again constantly nags me when I will go back to be with her, even though I told her, I have to find a job and have to show the immigration department that i have a job, she says move to another country, she does not understand it is not that easy with no money. Before I left, she had panic attack on the thought of me leaving home, she cried and cried that I stay with her for a week. It was hard for me to leave. Yes I understand and husband should be with the wife and not far away.

Now on the other side, my daughter she is only 8, while I was in Russia I could not talk to my daughter, due to fear of my wife, that she will get mad. My daughter cries to see me, I am torn between two people now. I secretly used to call her, after I came back, my ex was upset why I was not calling my daughter and ask how she is.

While I was there, I told my ex to bring my daughter to my place, when I come back to US. They live in another state, so my daughter will be with me this weekend, now I have no idea how my wife will take this, she wants me to be constantly with my her on facebook chat, while my daughter is here for a week. I did not even tell my wife that she is coming, I plan to tell her, this Friday about her coming to see me, I have no idea how she will take this. May be she will leave me or may be not. I have no idea what is going to happen.

I already got divorced once, now I do not want another divorce due to this issue. I get worried who will want to be with me, when I am divorced twice. Hard to find good girls now a days, if a man is divorced twice they think the problem is with the man.

My wife said once, children will leave, and in the end only her and me remain. 

I just do not know how to deal with this complicated issue. 

I love my wife and I believe she loves me as well.

So this Friday my fate will be decided about our marriage. Hysteria what not. I just wanted to vent here, I know I have to solve this myself.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

roadtonowhere said:


> I was divorced got married again, I have a daughter from my previous marriage.
> 
> My wife is from Russia and I live in the US. My wife is a very jealous lady and she does not want anything to do with my daughter, where she comes from it is pretty much common among the culture there, that if a man leaves the wife , he also leave the kids, that is what I heard.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight. You want to know what we think about you kicking your 7 year old daughter to the curb like a piece of trash to save your relationship with a mail order bride from russia?

Trust me. You don't want to know what I think.


----------



## roadtonowhere (Jan 14, 2015)

I never kicked my daughter, If my wife wants to leave me over this issue, that means she never loved me and I will accept it, as a father I will be in my daughters life.

And coming to mail order bride it is too over rated, people marry from different countries all the time. It was not mail order.

So some one marries a girl from UK it is not mail order why only Russia ?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So why did you marry this woman? How well did you actually know her? How old are you two? 

No offence, but in this case, I DO think the problem is with the man. For making bad decisions in picking at least one of his partners. 

My advice... Do right by your daughter. Show your wife you have a backbone, and be up front about how things will be. You're MUCH better blowing this up now, rather than after she's over here. 

C


----------



## roadtonowhere (Jan 14, 2015)

We knew each other for a year before we got married, I am 33 and she is 25.

I agree the fault is mine. I told her this, that it was my fault. She said it was not my fault and it was her fault, and she does not know how to deal with this either.

I dont want to drag this any longer either. I have to deal with this soon.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

roadtonowhere said:


> *I never kicked my daughter,* If my wife wants to leave me over this issue, that means she never loved me and I will accept it, as a father I will be in my daughters life.
> 
> And coming to mail order bride it is too over rated, people marry from different countries all the time. It was not mail order.
> 
> So some one marries a girl from UK it is not mail order why only Russia ?


I didn't say you physically kicked your daughter, I said you were going to kick her to the curb. 
*Verb*

*kick to the curb*
(idiomatic, informal) to dismiss or reject in a humiliating manner.

Which is exactly the impression I got from your post. 

So clearly you can't have both in your life, you've said you're not going to dismiss your daughter from your life, so that means you're either going to divorce your wife or you're going to try to force this square peg into that round hole. 

Also, I don't know where you got the idea that I think mail order brides come only from russia. Mail order brides can be from any country if they're being imported into another country with little prior contact between the couple. You knew her for a year before you married her, how did you meet? How well did you know her before either of you started talking marriage? And knowing what she thinks of children and knowing that you have a daughter, wtf were you thinking marrying her in the first place?


----------



## roadtonowhere (Jan 14, 2015)

I met her, while I was in St Petersburg on a Russian Language Course.

I visited her 8 times. We knew each other well, this issue was kept on the side, I thought after marriage things will change. 

Well it's my mistake, now I ruined her life and mine. I told her this in person. 

What ever happens happens :scratchhead:


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

roadtonowhere said:


> I thought after marriage things will change.


This is where the problem lies.
You thought she would change, and "things" would change, after marriage. They don't. 

Speaking as a mother, I would not choose any man over my daughter. If I ever get re-married, he would have to understand that my daughter is an important part of my life, and that I have a responsibility to take care of her...just as I would have to understand that any of his children are absolutely important in his life etc.

Your daughter is only 8, every moment is precious. Don't lose chances to be with her for anybody else.

Why do you want to be with a woman who tells you that you can't see your own child, anyway? You don't want that kind of partner in your life. Whether it's your 2nd divorce or 10th, doesn't matter. That is just toxic.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

In all honesty I can't believe that you would even post something so absurd. 

OK just so you forgot, I'll say it. YOUR KID COMES FIRST. Then after that you let this ass backwards woman know that you and your daughter come as a package deal and if she can't handle it then stay in Russia and you'll mail her the divorce and she can look for someone else. 

She had to know that you had a kid to be honest with you, I think this woman wants a free ticket out of Russia and as soon as she does, your days are numbered with her so stop wasting any more time, effort and money on her and find a woman with a conscience.


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

roadtonowhere said:


> *My wife is from Russia*
> 
> *My wife is a very jealous lady*


The bolded are your main issues. I've heard that Russian women are very jealous, gold digging, and just plain crazy.


----------



## roadtonowhere (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes that is what I will tell her.

She does not want to come here. She is so jealous, she wants me to live with her in Russia or go to another country, away from my past.

Also believe me, things are different there than like 15 years back, not many women are willing to leave their country to come here. 

She told me if she was like in her 30's she would have been more willing to accept it.


----------



## roadtonowhere (Jan 14, 2015)

You are right, it's in their culture to be jealous, I used to think it was only my wife, but realized its common there, and have heard similar stories from men married to women from that part of the world.

My wife is not a Gold digger luckily, she never asked me anything, other than me being with her. Always tries to pay things from her own pocket.



DanaS said:


> The bolded are your main issues. I've heard that Russian women are very jealous, gold digging, and just plain crazy.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

DanaS said:


> The bolded are your main issues. I've heard that Russian women are very jealous, gold digging, and just plain crazy.


Well why else would they marry some western divorced dude they've only seen 8 times? Western guys imagine they're going to get a subservient who appreciates them but the reality is that the women have an agenda too. She's 25 and doesn't want a ready made family, and if he'd bothered to pay attention he'd know that. But she's probably hot and we all know nothing else matters, at least for some guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BucksBunny (Jan 6, 2015)

NO CONTEST.

I understand you want to be happy in life but your daughter comes first, you made her and she is your responsibility 8 is a delicate age any woman that cant accept her I say run a mile from just a random opinion on net but real. One girl is a so called adult in life and another is a child with her whole life in front of her and you guess where my thoughts are?

If I read correct your not even asking her to be step Mom or asking for any thing but to maintain a relationship which I consider a duty with a good heart she should have supported all she could knowing you would be a good father. Wow one amazing school report I went to see my Pa in Russia for holidays and we went out in snow and did lot of fun things. I have pride and many fault but if I take you as a husband I take your responsibility as well you’re not asking her to be step Mom. So a day in the park or beach or a summer treat to mouse land what is problem?

You got some talking to do, she could feel threatened but low as low to me to use a child as a piece in a game. You 2 got trouble leave the kid out of it.

Just my opinions with all due respect just my thoughts.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

You'll have to excuse me for being a bit thick about this ... but why the heck did you marry this woman???

She doesn't want your daughter in your life. 

She's extremely jealous.

I don't get it. What exactly do you find attractive about her?


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Prodigal said:


> You'll have to excuse me for being a bit thick about this ... but why the heck did you marry this woman???
> 
> She doesn't want your daughter in your life.
> 
> ...


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/72555-why-do-guys-find-boobs-so-attractive.html

Could have something to do with it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

roadtonowhere said:


> Ours is a long distance relationship and it is taking a toll on us, we are on facebook more than 16 hours per day,


Geez... when do you have time to do anything else? If she demands that you be "with" her 16 hours a day, how will she react if the two of you are living together and you have to go to a job? How about travel for your job?

This is beyond crazy.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

My older brother did exactly what you have done. Married a jealous single woman from another country. He was in the U.S. Navy back then. 

His son did not contact him for 20 years and now my nephew is 36 years old. He just became a father himself. My nephew's wife made the contact to his father. My brother is now 62 years of age and regretted how he parked his son for his 4th wife. His own son confronted him of the evil that he has done. There is no joy in my brother's marriage. He cannot divorce his wife as he is married to this shrew for more than 10 years and the Navy would split his pension in half.

You are only 33 years old. You will find another wife worthy of your love. Divorce this woman or you will lose a daughter. In your heart you know that this woman only loves herself. She will only love you if you play by her rules.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

roadtonowhere said:


> We knew each other for a year before we got married, I am 33 and she is 25.
> 
> I agree the fault is mine. I told her this, that it was my fault. She said it was not my fault and it was her fault, and she does not know how to deal with this either.
> 
> I dont want to drag this any longer either. I have to deal with this soon.


Knowing each other for a year tells us nothing about how WELL you knew each other. 

And I'd agree with the others... You quitting your job and facebooking for 16 hours a day is NUTS! Even if she didn't have this issue with your "past".

C


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Howdy Road to Nowhere:*

Listen I love the Talking Heads (and for you young uns’ it’s a musical reference) but . . . . at the risk of being banned for “Name Calling”, occasionally I feel compelled to do so when someone has so categorically gone into the province of dumbassdom that nothing short of a well-placed b itch slap would be a complete disservice on my part to forthrightly and earnestly responding. . . .

*“Pull your head out of your arse you stupid SOB. You are being gamed by a prostitute and forsaking the spiritual and moral commitment between a parent and a child for . . . . 16 hours a day on Facebook with some biotch who wants to take your money and get a Green Card. And don’t chalk your stupidity off on Russian culture. I know plenty of Russians who are fine, upstanding and moral people. You however have saddled yourself up with a lowly, gutter-skank w hore.”*

Anyhow, think about that. I probably won’t be posting for a few weeks but perhaps this will be the “Wake up and smell the coffee” moment that you need.

*Warm regards,

Mr. Spin*


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry I don't understand how this is an issue at all. As a father of two daughters if my new wife tried to make me choose I would be gone so fast would make her head spin.

You're daughter wins every single time. Come on how is this even a question.


----------



## Deep Down (Jun 21, 2014)

Yep, this woman is sucking the life out of you. 16 hours of facebook, and she doesn't want you to be a father to your daughter. Stop now, and take a breath. This is a disaster unfolding. So next time you meet a woman you want to marry, you'll know you need to carefully agree where you will live, and how.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I am absolutely gobsmacked, speechless that you would even CONSIDER moving away from your child! Your little girl, just 8 years old! Do you know how lucky you are to be a father? To have a little person that you helped to make??? Wtf are you thinking???? Shame on you.

I would give anything to have had my own children...I'm seriously in tears at this...wow....just wow.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I wouldn't move away from my stepchild!!!! 

Omg...I can't believe how much this thread has upset me...I am seriously crying so hard right now...


----------



## roadtonowhere (Jan 14, 2015)

I did not move away from my daughter, My ex moved away from me to another state.




frusdil said:


> I wouldn't move away from my stepchild!!!!
> 
> Omg...I can't believe how much this thread has upset me...I am seriously crying so hard right now...


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Your life is only complicated due to your own bad decisions. Stop making bad decisions and your life will be far less complicated.


----------



## roadtonowhere (Jan 14, 2015)

Sometimes even good decisions in life, turn into bad decisions.

One can think a girl is good and marry her, or a girl thinks a guy is good and marries him, the good decision at that point might turn out to be a bad decision after few years, you can read so many stories right here in this forum.

But yes I agree with you, what I made was a bad decision.



Hicks said:


> Your life is only complicated due to your own bad decisions. Stop making bad decisions and your life will be far less complicated.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Finally an easy post to advise on.

OP,
Tell your wife, in no uncertain terms, that your daughter is and forever shall be a part of your life and if she cannot deal with that then your marriage is done. You have a responsibility to your daughter that predates and supersedes any commitment to the woman in Russia. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

No, you could not have thought that marrying someone who lives in another country is a good decision.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

This reminds me a little about the show, 90 Day Fiance, where folks meet forigners and want to marry them......bring them to the US on a 90 day visa, and marry them. It follwed different couples and the problems they face. In the beginning I thought the majority of them were nuts, but at the last follow up show (most) of them seemed to be doing well. 

BUT GUESS WHAT??? Not a SINGLE ONE OF THEM chose a new spouce over thier own kid. One guy brought a chick over from Aisa, and she desperately tried to be a good step mom to the little brat (yes, she was a brat.) 

Marriages from different cultures can work. Marriages to selfish crazy people usually don't.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

1. Never cut off big chunks of your world to benefit one person. I used to say I wouldn't cut men out of my life just because my boyfriend would feel happier about it. I think the same thing applies to your own children!!

2. Be loyal to people who deserve your loyalty.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2014)

To your Russian wife, you're just a fish she caught out of the sea (and I'm sure she can fish for many more later). To you, well....she's already your 2nd wife and no telling how many gals you dated. BUT, to one little 8-yr-old girl, YOU are the ONLY DADDY she will ever have--and she doesn't have a choice in it. What you show her now about love and responsibility and commitment will shadow her life FOREVER. How you make her feel during these important years will guide her through the entire rest of her life. 

You don't have much time to waste before she hits her teens and starts being involved with boys, so you need to be involved as much as you can in her life right now until she is the one to put distance between you because of her growing up and changing. All those hours on Facebook chat? How about spending a fraction of that time daily hearing about your daughter's day and learning her secrets and desires. You'll feel much better about yourself for making HER day than you ever could being controlled by your new wife because of her insecurities. 

Your problems with this new wife go way beyond her inability to accept your daughter. Wonder what it would be like to wake up in 10 yrs and find that your marriage has gone to hell after all, but now you also don't have a relationship with the one person who will love you all her life?

I pray it's not even a hard decision for you to make. Oh, and by the way--if you don't want to continue being a father to her, I know many men who would die for a chance to be daddy to a loving little girl. My husband loves his nieces and they adore him--they're grown women now and still talk about their happy memories of him when they were growing up. He'd kill to have had that with his own girls, but alas, we didn't have children. If he read this thread, he wouldn't think you much of a man for even considering giving in to this woman over your child. 

Good luck to you and your little girl. Make the right decision where you know you're supposed to, and better things should happen for you in other areas of your life.


----------



## roadtonowhere (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for your wonderful advice.



Tabitha said:


> To your Russian wife, you're just a fish she caught out of the sea (and I'm sure she can fish for many more later). To you, well....she's already your 2nd wife and no telling how many gals you dated. BUT, to one little 8-yr-old girl, YOU are the ONLY DADDY she will ever have--and she doesn't have a choice in it. What you show her now about love and responsibility and commitment will shadow her life FOREVER. How you make her feel during these important years will guide her through the entire rest of her life.
> 
> You don't have much time to waste before she hits her teens and starts being involved with boys, so you need to be involved as much as you can in her life right now until she is the one to put distance between you because of her growing up and changing. All those hours on Facebook chat? How about spending a fraction of that time daily hearing about your daughter's day and learning her secrets and desires. You'll feel much better about yourself for making HER day than you ever could being controlled by your new wife because of her insecurities.
> 
> ...


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Stop indulding a jealous crazy woman who will doom the most precious relationship in your life: you and your daughter!!!

Your daughter is priority.

Love comes and goes, it might not seem as this is true at the moment but it is. Leave this woman. She will never understand that a daughter needs her father every step of the way. Your daughter needs a father figure, would you rather it be you or some other man??

Your choice.


----------



## tonedef (Aug 7, 2014)

Okay. So I do not want to be that person that brings up mental disorders, buuut, lets see- extreme jealousy, 16 hours a day on fb, alienating you from your daughter, your home country. She freaks when you are about to leave and you are torn between THAT and your daughter? Your wife is correct that children do leave and H and W will remain, but that does not mean you cast away your children. It means you nurture your marriage as much as your children. I have an 8 year old son and I could never abandon him for the sake of a man. His father would never do that to him either. My best friends brother married a russian girl and she was not like that. In her country women were shamed for being divorced but not for having step children. Is it possible she is using your lack of knowledge of russian culture to satisfy her own evil agenda? Of course I could be wrong because I cant judge russian women based on one person but I am trying to drive a point that not all are like your wife. Thats just crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

roadtonowhere said:


> She told me if she was like in her 30's she would have been more willing to accept it.


If she were 5 years older she would accept you keeping contact with your daughter but since she is only 25 she won't?

I would like to put something eloquent and constructive here but the only comment I can think of is - Bollocks.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

I think Tabitha really hit the nail on the head with her excellent post.

You may have gathered that your comments hit a really raw nerve with many posters, mainly those who are parents, who are in disbelief that you could consider any form of relationship with someone who is jealous of you having a relationship with your own daughter.

This behavior your wife is showing is abusive, controlling and probably even psychotic. 

You need to cut this now and try anything and everything you can to salvage your relationship with your daughter. I doubt you have any idea how hurt she is already that you have cut contact with her or had to hide the fact when you did contact her. She is a young girl soon to be maturing into a young lady and she has to know that her parents are there for her without question.

As a recently divorced father of a teen daughter I really struggle to believe that you even considered the thought of hiding your relationship with your daughter. That should have been an immediate dealbreaker.

Are you thinking you might have children with this woman who has just shown you what her attitude to parental relationships really is?


----------



## roadtonowhere (Jan 14, 2015)

And guess what guys, my wife is having a online affair with a man, and talking back and forth about meeting some dude, while i was with her last year. I am glad I found about it today, my eyes are opened.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How did you find this out?


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh no. There is no being torn here. Your daughter comes first. If your new wife doesn’t like it then she has to go. I’m sorry that another divorce would be uncomfortable but you should have set those terms before you married her. I cannot believe you are putting your daughter through this. Your wife sounds like she is manipulating you and you left a good job for her! What is going on? She is not worth it.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

roadtonowhere said:


> And guess what guys, my wife is having a online affair with a man, and talking back and forth about meeting some dude, while i was with her last year. I am glad I found about it today, my eyes are opened.


She's a user. Dump her to the curb and work really hard to make sure your daughter feels like she is number one in your life. And next time get someone who will love her as much as you do. Our children to deserve to be loved. It breaks my heart just thinking about putting anyone above my relationship with my son.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

roadtonowhere said:


> And guess what guys, my wife is having a online affair with a man, and talking back and forth about meeting some dude, while i was with her last year. I am glad I found about it today, my eyes are opened.


How did you find this out? On top of making you cast aside your daughter, she is also a cheater. She is lining up the next man in her life while making you alienate your own daughter. This is no brainer, you need to find a wife who will love you and accept your daughter as part of you.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

roadtonowhere said:


> And guess what guys, my wife is having a online affair with a man, and talking back and forth about meeting some dude, while i was with her last year. I am glad I found about it today, my eyes are opened.



Hmm


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Reasons I would not talk to my small children for three months:

I am in a coma.
I am dead.
My voice box was surgically removed from my body.

Somehow, getting married to anyone is amazingly not on the list. 

As has been said, your moral obligation, your priorities are to love your daughter. 

That she is selfish, jealous etc. has nothing to do with being Russian. I also find it EXTREMELY difficult to believe that in all of Russia, no divorced man anywhere maintains a loving bond with his children. So I call CRAP on that right now. 

It's selfish narcissism in my mind. Any woman of any race with a good head on their shoulders and normal pathology would realize that a single father is a packaged deal. Never tolerate any less.

People always say that boys need their fathers. The truth is, KIDS need their fathers. Girls included. If you want to be an early grandpa, you know somewhere between four and six years from now - abandoning your daughter is a great way to increase the chances of that happening.

Love your daughter. Make her feel beautiful, smart, important and special. Fill her heart and head with kindness and encouragement and praise so she doesn't seek it from the first boy or even older man that she really needed to hear from you.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

roadtonowhere said:


> I was divorced got married again, I have a daughter from my previous marriage.
> 
> My wife is from Russia and I live in the US. My wife is a very jealous lady and she does not want anything to do with my daughter, where she comes from it is pretty much common among the culture there, that if a man leaves the wife , he also leave the kids, that is what I heard.


You should not have married her.


> After getting married second time, I am scared of another divorce, my wife once told me, if I go back to my family(daughter) she would divorce me, I think she meant if I see my daughter.
> 
> Ours is a long distance relationship and it is taking a toll on us, we are on facebook more than 16 hours per day, and her visa process will take time. I had a good job in a fortune 500 company, due to pressure from my wife to be with her I left the job and went to Russia for 3 months, after I came back, she again constantly nags me when I will go back to be with her, even though I told her, I have to find a job and have to show the immigration department that i have a job, she says move to another country, she does not understand it is not that easy with no money. Before I left, she had panic attack on the thought of me leaving home, she cried and cried that I stay with her for a week. It was hard for me to leave. Yes I understand and husband should be with the wife and not far away.
> 
> Now on the other side, my daughter she is only 8, while I was in Russia I could not talk to my daughter, due to fear of my wife, that she will get mad. My daughter cries to see me, I am torn between two people now. I secretly used to call her, after I came back, my ex was upset why I was not calling my daughter and ask how she is.


You should not have married her.


> While I was there, I told my ex to bring my daughter to my place, when I come back to US. They live in another state, so my daughter will be with me this weekend, now I have no idea how my wife will take this, she wants me to be constantly with my her on facebook chat, while my daughter is here for a week. I did not even tell my wife that she is coming, I plan to tell her, this Friday about her coming to see me, I have no idea how she will take this. May be she will leave me or may be not. I have no idea what is going to happen.
> 
> I already got divorced once, now I do not want another divorce due to this issue. I get worried who will want to be with me, when I am divorced twice. Hard to find good girls now a days, if a man is divorced twice they think the problem is with the man.
> 
> My wife said once, children will leave, and in the end only her and me remain.


You should not have married her. You tell her. This is my CHILD. Change or you won't have time to divorce me because I will beat you to it.



> I just do not know how to deal with this complicated issue.
> 
> I love my wife and I believe she loves me as well.
> 
> So this Friday my fate will be decided about our marriage. Hysteria what not. I just wanted to vent here, I know I have to solve this myself.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

roadtonowhere said:


> And guess what guys, my wife is having a online affair with a man, and talking back and forth about meeting some dude, while i was with her last year. I am glad I found about it today, my eyes are opened.


Wooops. Well that makes any lack of clarity go away.


----------

